
Canadian Drivers Are Causing Accidents Because They’re Too Nice - rolph
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/3k3mgy/canadian-drivers-are-causing-accidents-because-theyre-too-nice
======
ecpottinger
But, we would not be Canadians if we were not nice.

